# اخر اخبار الشهيده ساره



## ahlam80 (6 أغسطس 2008)

انا صديقه قديمه الى ساره ـفاطمة وكان اخر اتصالي بها قبل يوم واحد من استشهاده وكانت جدا فرحانه والسبب هو ان الشهيده في اخر حياتها
كانت تخطط بان تلتقي مع الشاب الذي احبته وقد جمع الرب المسيح بينهم وكانت لا تريد الزواج عن طريق اهلها فتعرفت على شاب سعودي اسمه مازن مقيم في كندا وهذا الشاب قد اهداه الرب كمااهداساره الى طريق الحق المسيحيه وكانت تريد طريقه لتذهب خارج السعوديه وحين كانت تقنع اخيها بالسفر لقصد السياحه لكي تمكن من الخروج من السعوديه  ثم تسافر الى كندا  لكي يجمع الرب بينهم حيث ان مازن تركته زوجته بد دخوله الى المسيحيه وكان متزوج من مرائه مسلمه مغربيه ولكن حين شاهد اخاها الجوال والرسائل وعرف بانها اصبحت مسيحيه وتريد السفر والزواج من شاب سعودي مسيحي انهال عليها بالضرب حتى الموت ولكن اني ابكي واطلب من الرب ان تعيش الحياه الابديه في جوار الرب يسوع فل نصلي جميعا الى ساره وايضا الى حبيبها مازن الذي حرم من سماع صوت ساره  الى الابد وايضا اطلب منكم الصلاة الى كل المسيح وبالذات الذين يعيشون تحت الخفى في السعوديه


----------



## أَمَة (6 أغسطس 2008)

ahlam80 قال:


> انا صديقه قديمه الى ساره ـفاطمة وكان اخر اتصالي بها قبل يوم واحد من استشهاده وكانت جدا فرحانه والسبب هو ان الشهيده في اخر حياتها
> كانت تخطط بان تلتقي مع الشاب الذي احبته وقد جمع الرب المسيح بينهم وكانت لا تريد الزواج عن طريق اهلها فتعرفت على شاب سعودي اسمه مازن مقيم في كندا وهذا الشاب قد اهداه الرب كمااهداساره الى طريق الحق المسيحيه وكانت تريد طريقه لتذهب خارج السعوديه وحين كانت تقنع اخيها بالسفر لقصد السياحه لكي تمكن من الخروج من السعوديه ثم تسافر الى كندا لكي يجمع الرب بينهم حيث ان مازن تركته زوجته بد دخوله الى المسيحيه وكان متزوج من مرائه مسلمه مغربيه ولكن حين شاهد اخاها الجوال والرسائل وعرف بانها اصبحت مسيحيه وتريد السفر والزواج من شاب سعودي مسيحي انهال عليها بالضرب حتى الموت ولكن اني ابكي واطلب من الرب ان تعيش الحياه الابديه في جوار الرب يسوع فل نصلي جميعا الى ساره وايضا الى حبيبها مازن الذي حرم من سماع صوت ساره الى الابد وايضا اطلب منكم الصلاة الى كل المسيح وبالذات الذين يعيشون تحت الخفى في السعوديه


 
مبروك عليك وعلينا عزيزتي أحلام دخولك المنتدى، إذ أني أرى أن هذه أول رسالة لك
شكرا لك والرب يباركك على تزويدنا بآخر أخبار الشهيدة
بكيت كثيرا لا على استشهادها بل على ما سبق ذلك من العذابات التي ذاقتها 
سارا ماتت من أجل المسيح فتقدست بعماد الدم
وهي الآن تحيا الى الأبد مع الرب الاله يسوع المسيح والقديسة مريم والرسل والقديسن والشهداء الذين سفكت دماؤهم (مثلها) ولم يتنازلوا عن أيمانهم، وقد أن نالت أكليل الغار الذي لا يبلى ولا يفنى
لقد اقيمت الصلاة على روح الشهيدة سارا، يوم الأحد (قبل أمس) في الكنيسة المحلية التي أتبع لها.
وصلواتي لا تنقطع من أجل جميع السعوديين الذين آمنوا ويعيشون في الخفاء - على حد تعبيرك. أذكر الذين أعرف اسماءهم كل واحد باسمه، والذين لا أعرف أسماءهم أذكرهم مجتمعين لأن الرب يسوع المسيح له المجد يعرفهم حق المعرفة

الرب يقويك ويثبتك في إيمانك يا أحلام

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ونعمة​


----------



## man4truth (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اخر اخبار الشهيده ساره*

شكرا الاخت العزيزه


----------



## شجن (6 أغسطس 2008)

إما أن تضعوا لنا مصدر القصة 
أو لا تحذفوا ردودي
فكيف تريدونا أن نصدق تلك الرواية دون دليل
بإمكاني أن أكتب خمسين ألف قصة عن نساء مسيحيات أسلمن فقتلهن أهاليهن
اسمحوا لي 
كل قصة تفتقد الدليل لا قيمة لها
و السلام


----------



## My Rock (6 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ العزيزة  ahlam80
شكراً من اجل اضافتك و وضعنا في صورة اوضح عن الاخت سارا

كوني على ثقة هي الان في نعيم و تصلي من اجلك و اجل الاخوة المسيحيين في السعودية

الرب يحفظك


----------



## faris sd4l (6 أغسطس 2008)

*الله يرحمك سارا اتمنى اني عرفتك قبل استشهادك*
*اهلا فيكي اختنا احلام بالمنتدى شكرا على اخر الاخبار عن سارا*
*ربنا يباركك اختي*

*بس لاحظت عليكي انك كمان صرتي مسيحية و الرب نورلك عيونك*
*انتبهي لحالك كتير ربنا يساعدكم بالسعودية*

*و بما انك صاحبيتها اكيد بتقدري تكتبيلنا اختبارها و كمان اذا بتحبي اختبارك*​


----------



## just member (6 أغسطس 2008)

*مبروك عليكى اكليل الشهادة *
*يا قديسة يا عظيمة*
*شكرا لأضافتك يا اختنا الغالية *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## vetaa (6 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لييييييكى يا احلام
واكيد ساره فى احضان القديسين دلوقتى
ياريت تصليلنا عند الهنا

وربنا معاك يا اخ مازن


----------



## ahlam80 (6 أغسطس 2008)

الاخت شجن حبيبتي اولا اني لازلت مسلمه ولكن المسيح في شرايني واني كنت على اطلاع بكل الامور التي جعلت من ساره ان تدخل الى المسيحه  وكنت اشاهد النور في وجهها ايتم الدراسه في جامعة الملك سعود بالرياض واني اريد اذا في هناك طريقه لمراسلتك لكي اثبت لك صحت مقتل صديقتي  ساره لانني لا استطيع ان اذكر كل شي على الملا هنا وذالك خوفي على نفسي حيث ربما يتعرف على اهلي واني على فكره بحاتي لم اراسل واعمل لي اي اشتراك في اي مندى الى هنا وذالك لاهمية ساره على نفسي واني اليوم احببت المسيح اكثر من قبل بعد فقد اختي وحبيتي ساره فياريت اذا هناك طريقه يا شجن لاثبت لكي اين قبرها على فكره ساره لم يقبل امام المنطقه الشيخ سلمان ع ان تدفن مع مقابر المسلمين في البدايه وحصل اشكال كبير وبما انها لم تعترف الى اهلها انها مسيحيه افتى الشيخ سلمان على انها مسلمه مالم تقر هي في حياتها ولعدم وجود شهود على ذالك من اهلها  نها دخلت المسيحيه 
يتبع......


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (6 أغسطس 2008)

*اهلا" بك وسط اخوتك يا احلام
احنا فرحانيين أوى بيكى
الرب يسوع يحافظ عليكى، و يحميكى
مستنيين مواضيعك و مشاركاتك و ردودك
خلى بالك من نفسك*


----------



## أَمَة (7 أغسطس 2008)

ahlam80 قال:


> الاخت شجن حبيبتي اولا اني لازلت مسلمه ولكن المسيح في شرايني واني كنت على اطلاع بكل الامور التي جعلت من ساره ان تدخل الى المسيحه و*كنت اشاهد النور في وجهها* ايام الدراسه في جامعة الملك سعود بالرياض واني اريد اذا في هناك طريقه لمراسلتك لكي اثبت لك صحت مقتل صديقتي ساره لانني لا استطيع ان اذكر كل شي على الملا هنا وذالك خوفي على نفسي حيث ربما يتعرف على اهلي واني على فكره بحاتي لم اراسل واعمل لي اي اشتراك في اي مندى الى هنا وذالك لاهمية ساره على نفسي *واني اليوم احببت المسيح اكثر من قبل بعد فقد اختي وحبيتي ساره* فياريت اذا هناك طريقه يا شجن لاثبت لكي اين قبرها على فكره ساره لم يقبل امام المنطقه الشيخ سلمان ع ان تدفن مع مقابر المسلمين في البدايه وحصل اشكال كبير وبما انها لم تعترف الى اهلها انها مسيحيه افتى الشيخ سلمان على انها مسلمه مالم تقر هي في حياتها ولعدم وجود شهود على ذالك من اهلها نها دخلت المسيحيه
> يتبع......


 
تسلم يدك ياغالية على هذه السطور التي 
تشهدين فيها على *حقيقة نور المسيح* الذي يشرق دائما على وجوه محبيه.
تأكدي يا الهام أنت الآن *الرائدة* التي تقف في مقدمة طابور *محبي المسيح الجدد*
ليس في المملكة العربية السعودية وحسب بل في منطقة الخليج عامة.
لأن الشهيدة سارا دفعت حياتها ثمنا ثمينا.

وأقول لك لا تهتمي بتشكيك أشجان فهي ليست الاولى ولن تكون الأخيرة.
كثيرون يشككون... والسبب أنهم يقفزون الى التخمين بالكذب، لأن الأناء ينضح بما في داخله.
لو هم كلفوا انفسهم وقرأوا كل المشاركات، لفهموا ان القصة حقيقية بدون عناء، وبدون حاجة الى ذكاء خارق، أو تفكير منطقي معقد. 
ولكنهم بغير قارئيــــــــــــــــن. 
*حفظا على حياتك، نصيحتي لك*
لا تحاولي أن تراسلي اي إنسان عن غير طريق المنتدى لتثبتي صحة أقوالك.
*العيب فيهم إن لم يصدقوا*.
حتى إثباتاتك ستكون عرضة لتشكيك المنغلقين العقول.​ 






الرب يحميك


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اخر اخبار الشهيده ساره*



> *واني اليوم احببت المسيح اكثر من قبل بعد فقد اختي وحبيتي ساره​*


*وها هى كنيسة المسيح تنير الأرض المظلمة, ها هي بذرة سفك دماء القديسة الشهيدة سارة تُنبت أول ثمارها, المجد لك يا ربي يسوع فى قديسيك وشهدائك*


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اخر اخبار الشهيده ساره*

*يا حبيبتي يا فاطمة...شكرا احلام على المعلومات و رجاء ان تتواصلي معانا
قلبي بيوجعني على فاطمة..و الله انها كانت انسانة راقية و حبوبة و طيوبة كثير
اليوم سمعت الخبر من اخ ليا...و الى الان مو قادرة اصدق..او ما اريد اصدق..
لو كانت سافرت احسن و خلصت و اتزوجت مثل كل بنت​*


----------



## أَمَة (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: اخر اخبار الشهيده ساره*



عراقية للمسيح قال:


> *لو كانت سافرت احسن و خلصت و اتزوجت مثل كل بنت*​[/quote
> 
> انأ عارفة كويس يا الحبيبة عراقية للمسيح أن عاطفة المحبة التي تكنيها للشهيدة جعلتك تقولي هذا الكلام،
> وأنا متأكدة أنك تؤمنين جيدا أن السيد المسيح له المجد قادر على تحقيق سفر سارا.
> ...


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: اخر اخبار الشهيده ساره*

*انا مؤمنة انها في مكان افضل..
لكن كلما اتخيل انها كانت وحيدة في الوقت اللي اخوها حرق وجهها و انها كانت خائفة حتى الموت..اشعر بحرقة في قلبي ....

+​*


----------



## أَمَة (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: اخر اخبار الشهيده ساره*



عراقية للمسيح قال:


> *انا مؤمنة انها في مكان افضل..​*
> 
> *لكن كلما اتخيل انها كانت وحيدة في الوقت اللي اخوها حرق وجهها و انها كانت خائفة حتى الموت..اشعر بحرقة في قلبي ....*​
> 
> *+*​


 
تأكدي يا حبيبتي أن الشهداء في وقت الضيق لا يكونون وحيدين
الرب يسوع المسيح يكون معهم يعزيهم، ويقويهم ويسمعونه أو يرونه يتكلم معهم معزيا ومقويا
والا فنحن بشر ضعفاء لا نتحمل الشدائد بدونه وبدون تعزيته
ومن السهل جدا أن نتراجع عن أيماننا
كان من الممكن لسارا أن تقول لأخيها انها تابت ليتوقف عن عمله الهمجي
ولكنها كانت قوية بالمسيح وأقوى من أخيها الجبان، لانها لم تنكر مسيحها ولم ترض عنه بالإسلام بديلا.​ 
أنا أعلم جيدا قوة إيمانك يا حبيبتي. 
حزننا لا يتعارض مع إيماننا أبدا - إلا في حالة واحدة 
وهي أن يصبح حجر عثرة في إيماننا.
أنا أيضا بكيت كثيرا 
بكيت من أجل عذاباتها التي لا يحتملها إنسان.
وكتبت خبر استشهادها في المنتدى فور تلقي الخبر من صديق يراسلني في السعودية وأنا أبكي والدموع تنهمر على وجهي.
لتكن ام النور معزيتك في هذا الوقت
والرب يسوع المسيح مقويك​ 
سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ونعمة​


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اخر اخبار الشهيده ساره*

*


			اننا نعيش في مجتمع شرقي متدين يقتل ويحارب وينتهك باسم الاله
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

السبب ليس المجتمع الشرقي انما الاسلام..فالاسلام هو من صنع هذا المجتمع 





			نصيحتي ان نشيع السلام والمحبة والتسامح والاعتدال بدل تغيير الاديان ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

نصيحتي للكل هو ايجاد الله و الطريق الصحيح...لان البقاء في دين و الاعتدال...لن يفيد في الدينونة

لان الوثنين لن يفيدهم الاعتدال..ولا البوذيين ولا حتى المسلمين...لن يفيد الاعتدال احد...
عزيزتي فاطمة..ذهبت الى بيتها الحقيقي

سلام المسيح​*


----------



## Xylophone (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اخر اخبار الشهيده ساره*

مبارك اكليل الشهادة و أنا أصلي من أجل ضعف أخيها


----------



## peace_86 (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اخر اخبار الشهيده ساره*

*اهلا وسهلا باحلام
نورتي المنتدى.. وانا من اصحاب القديسة الشهيدة فاطمة المطيري
لكوننا من مجموعة المتنصرين الخليجيين (وبالذات السعودية)

من يوم ما سمعت عن خبر وفاة الصديقة فاطمة وهي مازالت في ريعان شبابها
وبالطريقة اللي ماتت فيها يتملكني حزن شديييييييييييييد
كل ما اتذكرها واتذكر آخر رسالة لها احس حالي في ضيق نفسي
والله جاني صداع والم في جسمي

يسوع يرحمك يا فاطمة بنت محمد المطيري
واكيد انتي الان ترين يسوع وجها لوجه ... هلليلوياااا

لي طلب يا احلام
اتمنى انك تكتبين لنا بعض المعلومات عن الشهيدة فاطمة
مثلا عن عدد اخوتها وموقعها في العايلة
وصف لشكلها , هواياتها
لأن ماندري,, يمكن يجي يوم ونعمل لها فيلم -وهذه امنيتي-
فنخزن هذه المعلومات هنا في المنتدى لعل وعسى يمكن نستفيد منها بعدين


احلام.. الرب يسوع يباركك ويحفظك
وصدقيني اني راح اصلي لاجلها دوما
وايضا اتمنى انك تفتحي قلبك للرب يسوع
لانه هو مازال يطرق قلبك وينتظر منك الاجابة

سلام ونعمة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اخر اخبار الشهيده ساره*



ahlam80 قال:


> انا صديقه قديمه الى ساره



*الأخت أحلام
سلام المسيح يكون لك*

*بما لأنك صديقة قديمة للشهيدة فاطمة, لى لديك طلبان, أرجو أن تحاولى تحقيقهما لى, واعتقد أن كافة أحباء أختنا الشهيدة فاطمة سيأيدون مطلبيّ
1- نريد صورة فوتوغرافية لأختنا الشهيدة فاطمة
2- ما جاء فى الصحف السعودية عن حادثة استشهادها, مجرد أسم الجريدة وتاريخ العدد الذى به الخبر

ونسأل الرب يسوع أن يكون معك ويحميك من قوى الظلمة, وأن ينير قلبك وفكرك وحياتك, أنت وكل شعب السعودية*


----------



## أَمَة (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: اخر اخبار الشهيده ساره*



صوت صارخ قال:


> *الأخت أحلام*
> *سلام المسيح يكون لك*
> 
> *بما لأنك صديقة قديمة للشهيدة فاطمة, لى لديك طلبان, أرجو أن تحاولى تحقيقهما لى, واعتقد أن كافة أحباء أختنا الشهيدة فاطمة سيأيدون مطلبيّ*
> ...


 
أضم صوتي الى صوتك أخي المبارك صوت صارخ في طلب الصورة والمعلومات.
لأن التاريخ سيبقى بعدنا وسيتكلم عن الشهيدة حتى عودة السيد المسيح​ 
سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ونعمة​


----------



## Iraqie Chaldean (8 أغسطس 2008)

وماحصل للضحية يمكن ان يحصل لاي شخص حر من متطرف , وقد حصل قبل سنوات ان قتل قس عراقي كلداني كاثوليك في ديترويت لمجرد انه فكر بالزواج وترك الخدمة الكنيسة ..انا لاديني , والاديان كلها من صنع البشر وجدت في بلاد اشور في بلاد الرافدين ثم انتقلت لليهود الخ لكني احاول ان نضع حلولا  ......
Brother Amjad ......
Where did you get that from I'v been living in the USA for 20 years now and I'v never heart of that .....(sorry to say that is a big lie....get the name ....I live in Detroit Bro) ...there was some priest that left priesthood  they  did not kill him and he lift the priesthood in Iraq and he is married and he is still Christian...... and can you tell me his name if it is true


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اخر اخبار الشهيده ساره*



> بل هناك حروبا صليبية ايضا


*هذه الحروب الصليبية لم تكن بسبب الدين..كانت بسبب البشر..
لا تقيس الدين بأعمال بشر......اما الحروب التي تحصل في الاسلام تحصل بسبب امر الله الاسلام*



> , ولولا العلمانية والتنوير في اوربا لما كان بالامكان ترويض الدين المسيحي ,


*اقلب الاية
لولا الدين المسيحي المتسامح لما رأيت العلمانية في بلاد اوربا....
فــ المسيحية لم تفرض رايها على احد و لم تقم على شريعة البلد..لهذا تجد العلمانية الان*​


> وقد حصل قبل سنوات ان قتل قس عراقي كلداني كاثوليك في ديترويت لمجرد انه فكر بالزواج وترك الخدمة الكنيسة


*اعطيني اسم هذا القس الكلداني فأنا كلدانية و اعيش في مشيغن...
ولا اعتقد ان هذه المعلومة لها شي من الصحة 
و حتى ان كانت المعلومة صحيحة..فلا شان لي بها لان الله في الكتاب المقدس لم يامر بهذا..
و انا اجزم لك ان المعلومة التي قلتها معلومة غلط...
لان المسيحيين لا يجروان على فعل هذا او قتل احد لهذا السبب *​


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اخر اخبار الشهيده ساره*



صوت صارخ قال:


> *الأخت أحلام
> سلام المسيح يكون لك*
> 
> *بما لأنك صديقة قديمة للشهيدة فاطمة, لى لديك طلبان, أرجو أن تحاولى تحقيقهما لى, واعتقد أن كافة أحباء أختنا الشهيدة فاطمة سيأيدون مطلبيّ
> ...



أنا اؤيد الفكرة...رجاء اختي احلام تساعدينا....

سلام الرب


----------



## ahlam80 (9 أغسطس 2008)

غالي والطلب رخيص انا عندي 12 صوره ايام الدراسه بس كل الصور فيها مجموعه من البنات اريد طريقه لاعزل صور باقي البنات عن ساره(فاظمه) واريدمعرفة هل يجزو ان اطع صور المغدوره الشهيده العزيزه ساره ام لا


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اخر اخبار الشهيده ساره*

*اتمنى لو احد من الاخوة المتخصصين ان يساعدوكي في طلبك اختي احلام...​*


----------



## أَمَة (9 أغسطس 2008)

ahlam80 قال:


> غالي والطلب رخيص انا عندي 12 صوره ايام الدراسه بس كل الصور فيها مجموعه من البنات اريد طريقه لاعزل صور باقي البنات عن ساره(فاظمه) واريدمعرفة هل يجزو ان اطع صور المغدوره الشهيده العزيزه ساره ام لا


 
شكرا يا احلام - إنت الغالية والمخلصة والأمينة​ 
ردي ليس له علاقة بالقانون المدني 
ولكني أعرف أن الشهيد يصبح ملكا لكل المسيحيين 
بالذكرى، بالصلوات، بالحديث والتأريخ عنه
ومهما حاول العالم التعتيم -كما حصل في كل القرون المسيحية، ذكراه لن تمت بل تبقى شاهدا على المسيح الحي​ 
عزل صورة الشهيدة عن البقية عمل سهل جدا.
وعلى كل نحن كلنا بإنتظار رأي الأخ المبارك صوت صارخ​ 
ودمت يا أحلام سالمة وغانمة في نعمة الرب يسوع المسيح​ 
سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ونعمة  
​


----------



## ava bishoy son (9 أغسطس 2008)

ahlam80 قال:


> الاخت شجن حبيبتي اولا اني لازلت مسلمه ولكن المسيح في شرايني واني كنت على اطلاع بكل الامور التي جعلت من ساره ان تدخل الى المسيحه  وكنت اشاهد النور في وجهها ايتم الدراسه في جامعة الملك سعود بالرياض واني اريد اذا في هناك طريقه لمراسلتك لكي اثبت لك صحت مقتل صديقتي  ساره لانني لا استطيع ان اذكر كل شي على الملا هنا وذالك خوفي على نفسي حيث ربما يتعرف على اهلي واني على فكره بحاتي لم اراسل واعمل لي اي اشتراك في اي مندى الى هنا وذالك لاهمية ساره على نفسي واني اليوم احببت المسيح اكثر من قبل بعد فقد اختي وحبيتي ساره فياريت اذا هناك طريقه يا شجن لاثبت لكي اين قبرها على فكره ساره لم يقبل امام المنطقه الشيخ سلمان ع ان تدفن مع مقابر المسلمين في البدايه وحصل اشكال كبير وبما انها لم تعترف الى اهلها انها مسيحيه افتى الشيخ سلمان على انها مسلمه مالم تقر هي في حياتها ولعدم وجود شهود على ذالك من اهلها  نها دخلت المسيحيه
> يتبع......




*نرحب بكى اختنا احلام فى المنتدى ... ونشكرك فعلا على هذة المعلومات عن سارا 
وارجوا ان تقبلى نصيحة من اخ لكى الا تذكرى اى معلومات عن نفسك على الخاص او على العام لاى سبب من الاسباب .
الذى يريد ان يقتنع بكلامك اهلا والذى لا يريد اهلا بة ايضا.
ولكن لا معلومات شخصية لاى سبب من الاسباب حفاظا عليكى .
الرب يباركك*


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (9 أغسطس 2008)

*ايوة يا جماعة نفسنا نشوف صورة سارة اللى حبيناها من غير ما نشوفها*


----------



## امجد بغدادي (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اخر اخبار الشهيده ساره*

لن ارد على كثير امور تم طرحها لكن ارجو من السيدة امة ان لاتستخدم ضدي الاسلوب الارهابي فانا شخص مسالم  ولا احمل اي افكار افكار مسبقة بل نظفت عقلي وقلبي من كل رواسب الاجيال القديمة ..وبالنسبة ل عراقية للمسيح ارجوا عدم التبرير للحروب ..

بالنسبة للقس الذي قتل انا سمعت هذه الرواية من عراقيين مسيحيين وكلدان من زمان , والبارحة رجعت وسالت قالو لي ان الشخص اثوري اسمه مار شمعون قتل في كاليفورنيا وكان يحمل رتبه رئيس الكنيسة الشرقية القديمة ولما اعتزل وتزوج تم قتله ..

الموضوع يتحدث عن الضحية البريئة سارة التي قلت بسبب ايمانها الجديد , ولن ارد في هذا الموضوع حتى لااخرج عن الموضوع
اتمنى الخير للجميع والتسامح لانه لايوجد احد يملك الحقيقة المطلقة كل مالدينا توارثناه من ابائنا واجدادنا ..
شكرا


----------



## املا (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اخر اخبار الشهيده ساره*

شعرت بالذنب لانو لو حد نبهها انو ما تترك دليل انها تنصرت في اللاب توب  كان ما صار  اللي صار لازم يكون في توعيه لمتنصرين مشان ما يفقدوا حياتهم 

فكره الصوره الفوتوغرافيه جميله جدا انا مبتدئ بالفتوشوب بس لو نحكي مع حدا من منتدى التصميم اذا بساعدونا في عمل الصوره 

فلتكن مباركا


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: اخر اخبار الشهيده ساره*



ahlam80 قال:


> غالي والطلب رخيص انا عندي 12 صوره ايام الدراسه بس كل الصور فيها مجموعه من البنات اريد طريقه لاعزل صور باقي البنات عن ساره(فاظمه) واريدمعرفة هل يجزو ان اطع صور المغدوره الشهيده العزيزه ساره ام لا



*ارسلى لى الصور على إيميل سأعطية لك فى رسالة خاصة, وسأقوم, بنعمة المسيح, فصل صورة الشهيدة فاطمة عن باقى البنات
تواصلى مع على الرسائل الخاصة
*


----------



## faris sd4l (10 أغسطس 2008)

*انا كمان ممكن اساعد بفصل الصور اذا بتحبي اختي احلام*
*ابعثيهم كمان لإلي بعد اذنك صوت الرب طبعا*​


----------



## ahlam80 (11 أغسطس 2008)

سوف اخذ الصور الى احد الصديقات واعمل لها اسكان واعزل باقي البنات وارسلها لكم


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: اخر اخبار الشهيده ساره*



ahlam80 قال:


> سوف اخذ الصور الى احد الصديقات واعمل لها اسكان واعزل باقي البنات وارسلها لكم



*شكراً أختنا أحلام, لا تنسي أن تخبرينا عن الصحافة  التى كتبت عن تلك الجريمة, اسم الجرنال وتاريخ العدد*


----------



## peace_86 (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اخر اخبار الشهيده ساره*

*شكراً أختنا أحلام*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اخر اخبار الشهيده ساره*

*تحذير: أى مشاركة بها استهزاء سأقوم بطرد صاحبها​*


----------



## sameh7610 (15 أغسطس 2008)

*ميرسى ليكى اختى احلام

على كتابة ما حدث وعلى متبعتك المستمرة

واحنا فى انتظار الصورة

ربنا يبارك ويعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## sosana (16 أغسطس 2008)

يابختك يا سارة نلتي اكليل الشهادة و اكيد دلوقتي هيا وسط القديسين والشهداء
و ربنا يصبر حبيبها مازن و يعزيه و ينور قلب اخوها و قلب كل خروف ضال و تايه عن يسوع 
وهو قادر يرجع كل خرافه الضالة 
ميرسي يا احلام على الاخبار
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ahlam80 (17 أغسطس 2008)

ايها الاحبه الرجاء ان تدخلُ هذا الرابض http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLPSwosqP8M
واني سوف ابعث لكم الجديد ولكن اطلب من المسئول اذا يعرف عنوان الاخ مازن من السعوديه حيث ان الاخ مازن قد طلب سابقاً الصلاة والدعاء له في هذا المنتدى حيث الاخ مازن الذي يقيم في كندا هو اكثر واحد كان على اتصال بالصديقه ساره  -فاظمه - في اخر حياتها حيث كانت تفكر بالسفر الى كندا  وهو عنده اسرار الشهيده ساره


----------



## ^^RoMaNy^^ (17 أغسطس 2008)

سلام ونعمه لكم ​السلام لكى ياعروس المسيح ساره  
اذكرينا امام المسيح ليغفر لنا خطايانا 
اطلب منكم المراسله  عندى بعض الموضوعات اريد ان اراسل احد عنها
+++++++ رومانى ++++++++++++


----------



## ^^RoMaNy^^ (17 أغسطس 2008)

اريد التعرف عن السيد مازن  ربنا معك 
صديق 
++++++++++ رومانى ++++++++++


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: اخر اخبار الشهيده ساره*



ahlam80 قال:


> ايها الاحبه الرجاء ان تدخلُ هذا الرابض http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLPSwosqP8M
> واني سوف ابعث لكم الجديد ولكن اطلب من المسئول اذا يعرف عنوان الاخ مازن من السعوديه حيث ان الاخ مازن قد طلب سابقاً الصلاة والدعاء له في هذا المنتدى حيث الاخ مازن الذي يقيم في كندا هو اكثر واحد كان على اتصال بالصديقه ساره  -فاظمه - في اخر حياتها حيث كانت تفكر بالسفر الى كندا  وهو عنده اسرار الشهيده ساره



*للأسف حتى الأن لم نتوصل للأخ مازن, اعتقد أنه مشترك فى منتدى "منتدي إنجيلى" http://www.enjeely.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=83

أخت أحلام, ما أخبار صور الشهيدة سارة, أرجو ارسالها سريعاً, بحق صداقتها لك أسألك هذا الأمر, وبحق دمائها التى سُفكت ظلماً أسألك الأستجابة لهذا الطلب
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اخر اخبار الشهيده ساره*

*اختي احلام ارجو انك ما غيرتي رايك بشان الصورة..
انا متاكدة ان سارة راح تفرح لو عرفت ان الكل عرفها
 و ان قصتها عرف فيها الكثير علشان لا تكن مخبئة و يتخبئ معاها الحق
ارجو انك تعطي الصورة باسرع وقت و ما راح ننسى لك هذه الخدمة ابدا
سلام المسيح​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اخر اخبار الشهيده ساره*

*ولكم هذا الرابط
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KifJEBMnZ54

الصوت للمتنصرة كاترين السعودية, وصاحبة منتدى "مسيحي الخليج"*


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اخر اخبار الشهيده ساره*

*


صوت صارخ قال:



ولكم هذا الرابط
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KifJEBMnZ54

الصوت للمتنصرة كاترين السعودية, وصاحبة منتدى "مسيحي الخليج"

أنقر للتوسيع...


على فكرة في هذا الرابط
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KifJEBMnZ54
هذا الصوت هو لسعودية منتصرة ثانية و اسمها كاثرينااااااااااااا و ليس لفاطمة و كاثرينا هي المديرة المؤسسة لموقع ملتقي مسيحي الخليج لازم الكل يعرف ما اعرف شو علاقتها بالفيديو هذا لفاطمة...بعض الناس فاكرين ان الصوت و الاختبار هو لفاطمة*​


----------



## ahlam80 (17 أغسطس 2008)

انا عند وعدي وسوف ارسل صورتان لها واحده بتاريخ 10-06-2007 والاخرى بتاريخ 8-3-2008
ولكن بس اريد ان اتااكد من شي لكي لا يصير لي مشكل في المستقبل
وارسل لكم رساله التهديد الذي ارسلها القاتل الى 8 عناوين ومنهم عنواني ولاكن المقصود هو مازن الذي في كندا وفيها اعتراف برتكابه الى الجريمه ونحن كلنا متاكيد من الحدث ولكن هية الامر بالمعروف والنهى عن المنكر هي اليد القويه في السعوديه خرجوه منها ما الشعره من العجينه

هذه نص الرساله
 احذرك يا ايوها الكافر الملحد ان تنشر او تتكلم في اي شي يخص المرحومه اختي فاطمه واليد التي امتدت الى اعز الناس لي وهي اختي لا يمكن الى احد ان يقفها الى الله عز وجل والله يامرني كما فعلت في اختي ان افعل بك يا كافر واني  اطمن الجنه بقتل المرتدين من امثالك وامثال المنافقين منكم وان انشاء الله سوف ياتي يوم سوف تكون في قبطتي لكي اخذ بثار من اخرج اختي من الاسلام  وسوف ادفعك ثمن مراسلتك الى اختي واتصالك بها وهذا اليوم سوف يكون قريب انشاء الله ونراكم تحت اقدام المسلمين المومنين الذين يحبهم الله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم                     

الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ يُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللّهِ وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ يُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ الطَّاغُوتِ فَقَاتِلُواْ 

أَوْلِيَاء الشَّيْطَانِ إِنَّ كَيْدَ الشَّيْطَانِ كَانَ ضَعِيفًا 76


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: اخر اخبار الشهيده ساره*



ahlam80 قال:


> هذه نص الرساله
> احذرك يا ايوها الكافر الملحد ان تنشر او تتكلم في اي شي يخص المرحومه اختي فاطمه واليد التي امتدت الى اعز الناس لي وهي اختي لا يمكن الى احد ان يقفها الى الله عز وجل والله يامرني كما فعلت في اختي ان افعل بك يا كافر واني  اطمن الجنه بقتل المرتدين من امثالك وامثال المنافقين منكم وان انشاء الله سوف ياتي يوم سوف تكون في قبطتي لكي اخذ بثار من اخرج اختي من الاسلام  وسوف ادفعك ثمن مراسلتك الى اختي واتصالك بها وهذا اليوم سوف يكون قريب انشاء الله ونراكم تحت اقدام المسلمين المومنين الذين يحبهم الله
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> ...




يا رب أرحم....+


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اخر اخبار الشهيده ساره*

*نشكرك يا أخت أحلام ونتمنى تواصلك معنا دوما ولا تخافى من أحد, لأنه يوجد إله للكون قادر أن يحميك من كل شر وشبه شر

هل ممكن أن تتواصلى مع على الرسائل الخاصة ؟ 
*


----------



## أَمَة (17 أغسطس 2008)

ahlam80 قال:


> ايها الاحبه الرجاء ان تدخلُ هذا الرابض http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llpswosqp8m
> واني سوف ابعث لكم الجديد ولكن اطلب من المسئول اذا يعرف عنوان الاخ مازن من السعوديه حيث ان الاخ مازن قد طلب سابقاً الصلاة والدعاء له في هذا المنتدى حيث الاخ مازن الذي يقيم في كندا هو اكثر واحد كان على اتصال بالصديقه ساره -فاظمه - في اخر حياتها حيث كانت تفكر بالسفر الى كندا وهو عنده اسرار الشهيده ساره


 

سلام ونعمة اختي أحلام
هل  دخل الأخ مازن المنتدى بهذا الإسم؟
إذا  كان الجواب نفيا، هل تعرفين باي اسم دخل،
لكي تساعدي الإدارة في العودة الى ملف تسجيله؟

شكرا لك للمتابعة.​


----------



## My Rock (17 أغسطس 2008)

لا اتذكر ما هية اسم العضوية
لو اي احد يتذكر الموضوع الذي طلب فيه الصلاة او اسم عضويته, ضعوه لنا حتى نستطيع الاتصال به من خلال البريد الالكتروني المسجل في عضويته


----------



## أَمَة (17 أغسطس 2008)

ahlam80 قال:


> انا عند وعدي وسوف ارسل صورتان لها واحده بتاريخ 10-06-2007 والاخرى بتاريخ 8-3-2008
> ولكن بس اريد ان اتااكد من شي لكي لا يصير لي مشكل في المستقبل
> وارسل لكم رساله التهديد الذي ارسلها القاتل الى 8 عناوين ومنهم عنواني ولاكن المقصود هو مازن الذي في كندا وفيها اعتراف برتكابه الى الجريمه ونحن كلنا متاكيد من الحدث ولكن هية الامر بالمعروف والنهى عن المنكر هي اليد القويه في السعوديه خرجوه منها ما الشعره من العجينه
> 
> ...


 

ما هذا العمى الذي يعيشون فيه
ليرفع الرب غشاء ابليس عن عيونهم
لكي يروا نور المسيح
ويخلصوا من قبضة ابليس.
1400سنة في الظلام تكفي 
أن شاء الله لن يكون 1500​ 

[q-bible]1 لِيَتَحَنَّنِ اللهُ عَلَيْنَا وَلْيُبَارِكْنَا. لِيُنِرْ بِوَجْهِهِ عَلَيْنَا. [/q-bible]​[q-bible]

2 لِكَيْ يُعْرَفَ فِي الأَرْضِ طَرِيقُكَ وَفِي كُلِّ الأُمَمِ خَلاَصُكَ. ​[/q-bible]


----------



## jclsoww (18 أغسطس 2008)

*أنها في مجد من أمجاد الرب, أنها محظوظة ومباركة أن تترك عريسها الأرض وتلحق بالعريس السماوي**وبئس لك يا محمد يا مفرق الأحبة إلى الجحيم يا محمد أنت ودينك وتعاليمك الشيطانية الإرهابية*


----------



## jclsoww (18 أغسطس 2008)

*أنها في مجد من أمجاد الرب, أنها محظوظة ومباركة أن تترك عريسها الأرضي وتلحق بالعريس السماوي*


*وبئس لك يا محمد يا مفرق الأحبة إلى الجحيم يا محمد أنت ودينك وتعاليمك الشيطانية الإرهابية*


----------



## جيلان (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اخر اخبار الشهيده ساره*

*ربنا يباركك احلام على نقلك لاخبارها
هى الان فى حضن المسيح
واكيد بتصلى من اجل كل البعيدين عن المسيح وعننا امام عرش النعمة*


----------



## النهيسى (19 أغسطس 2008)

شكرااا يا اخت احلام


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اخر اخبار الشهيده ساره*

*لنصلى لأجل نجاح الأخت حنان فى إرسال صور الشهيدة فاطمة المطيرى, لأجل مجد الرب يسوع ولبدء تدوين سنكسار شهداء كنيسة المسيح فى أرض الحجاز*


----------



## ^^RoMaNy^^ (23 أغسطس 2008)

سلام الرب معكم   انا عاوز حد يكلمنى لان عندى بعض المواضيع عاوز اتكلم فيها  محتاج الى مراسلة اي صديق لان عندى بعض المشاكل  صللولى   اخيكم 
++++++  رومانى +++++++


----------



## النهيسى (23 أغسطس 2008)

لن ننسى ساره ابدا

اليوم هو عيد ام النور
وساره تعيش معها فى السماء


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: اخر اخبار الشهيده ساره*



^^romany^^ قال:


> سلام الرب معكم   انا عاوز حد يكلمنى لان عندى بعض المواضيع عاوز اتكلم فيها  محتاج الى مراسلة اي صديق لان عندى بعض المشاكل  صللولى   اخيكم
> ++++++  رومانى +++++++


*
اذكر المشاكل فى المنتدى الأجتماعى كموضوع عام نتناقش فيه جميعاً, وممكن تراسلنى على الخاص*


----------



## مايك كوريك (23 أغسطس 2008)

ahlam80 قال:


> انا صديقه قديمه الى ساره ـفاطمة وكان اخر اتصالي بها قبل يوم واحد من استشهاده وكانت جدا فرحانه والسبب هو ان الشهيده في اخر حياتها
> كانت تخطط بان تلتقي مع الشاب الذي احبته وقد جمع الرب المسيح بينهم وكانت لا تريد الزواج عن طريق اهلها فتعرفت على شاب سعودي اسمه مازن مقيم في كندا وهذا الشاب قد اهداه الرب كمااهداساره الى طريق الحق المسيحيه وكانت تريد طريقه لتذهب خارج السعوديه وحين كانت تقنع اخيها بالسفر لقصد السياحه لكي تمكن من الخروج من السعوديه  ثم تسافر الى كندا  لكي يجمع الرب بينهم حيث ان مازن تركته زوجته بد دخوله الى المسيحيه وكان متزوج من مرائه مسلمه مغربيه ولكن حين شاهد اخاها الجوال والرسائل وعرف بانها اصبحت مسيحيه وتريد السفر والزواج من شاب سعودي مسيحي انهال عليها بالضرب حتى الموت ولكن اني ابكي واطلب من الرب ان تعيش الحياه الابديه في جوار الرب يسوع فل نصلي جميعا الى ساره وايضا الى حبيبها مازن الذي حرم من سماع صوت ساره  الى الابد وايضا اطلب منكم الصلاة الى كل المسيح وبالذات الذين يعيشون تحت الخفى في السعوديه


كل الشكر لكي يا أختى على المعلومات اكيد امانها اعظم من الموت لانها شهيدة الرب يسوع المسيح والكنيسة المسيح قال:من آمان بي ولو مات فسيحيا . الرب معها ومع كل المؤمنين


----------



## مايك كوريك (23 أغسطس 2008)

الرب يسوع المسيح يقول :تعالوا الي يا جميع المتعبين وانا اريحكم .
الرب راعي فلا يعوزني شيئى


----------



## مايك كوريك (25 أغسطس 2008)

يا حبيبي كل واحد على دينه الله يعينوا اين هي نعمة الاسلام اذا شاب بيستشهد بتستنا 99 حورية واحنا اذا الواحد بيستشهد ملكوت السماء مفتوحه له هذا هو الفرق


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 أغسطس 2008)

*هذا ليس منتدى حوارى, سيتم حذف أى مشاركات حوارية*


----------



## مايك كوريك (25 أغسطس 2008)

يا اخي بالمسيح الحوار الصحيح يجب ان يكون متواجد في كل مكان وزمان


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 أغسطس 2008)

مايك كوريك قال:


> يا اخي بالمسيح الحوار الصحيح يجب ان يكون متواجد في كل مكان وزمان



*هناك نظام ينبغى احترامه, وهناك اقسام حوارية, راجع قوانين المنتدى*


----------



## سمسم باشا (26 أغسطس 2008)

ربنا موجود


----------



## peace_86 (30 أغسطس 2008)

*هلليلويااااا
هلليلويااااا
اختبار الاخت احلام وتحولها للايمان المسيحي
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=56254

(استشهاد عزيزتنا القديسة فاطمة بدأت تؤتي ثمارهااا)

الرب معنا ومع الجميع
وليحفظك الله يا عزيزتي احلام من كل شر وشبه شر*


----------

